# Cabelas' Way



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

As in all of society, in the outdoor sports genres we have levels of perfection. Groupings of good and bad, princes and poppers and winners and losers.

I think I first noticed the variants years ago when the sport of fishing was commercialized by the outdoor retailers with the result being the demonizing of any fishing method other than fly fishing. Time was when a man went fishing, he caught or didn't catch fish. He had fun, he "partook of nature's bounty" and he enjoyed his outdoor experience just because. Then the outdoor retailers started in with the notion that this simple pleasure(fishing) was not to be enjoyed unto itself but that a certain "righteousness" could be obtained if one became a fly fisherman only, and that any other method not only lowered your personal standing but your societal standing as well. Slowly, fisherman started buying into this notion and as of today many young people are convinced that the "Cabela's" way...$1000 rods, $300 reels, $200 waders, $200 vests, fancy nets and creels, fashionable hats and designer sunglasses are not only the norm but actually the necessary for fishing. All decked out, the modern fly fisherman could walk with pride down the middle of any stream, smirk at any lowly "artificial lure" fisherman and actual be mean and cruel to the poor beggar that would actual wet a line tipped with a worn. He never kept a fish for dinner, he was appalled at the very thought of killing and in his mind knew his ticket to heaven was for sale and "catch and release" was the currency needed.

Today, I see this same thing happening in hunting. The modern hunter has his "perfect hunter" clearly pictured in mind. Big jacked up one ton 4x4 pickup pulling a 35 foot 5th wheeler and a trailer full of "boy toys". His "Cabela's" look includes $600 or $800 worth of camo, $800 binoc's, $300 boots, a forest full of trail cameras, tree stands, private property leases. His weapon is most certainly the bow. Anything less...a rifle(what, you think I am idiot hunter) or muzzle loader( yeah, maybe, but not in my dreams) absolutely does not fit the mold. He's proud, he's competitive, he's out for points and horn. The decal on his pickup truck's window pretty well defines his goals. Along with this vision comes the inevitable "holier than tho" contempt for those that may still enjoy the rifle or muzzy hunt. The simple guy that does not spend weeks in the back woods setting up trail cams and staking out his spot with a tree stand. The regular guy that once a year packs up his gear and goes hunting... alas, the bait fisherman of hunting I guess.

Yeah, times have changed; the outdoors sports, for good or bad, simply ain't what they use to be. Us old timers have our memory's and the youngster have their dreams.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

More like $2000-3000 Binos/Rangefinder. $3000-5000 spotting scope.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea. Funny thing is, I fooled many Henry's Fork trout casting flies with my K-Mart Eagle Claw fly rod - $20 for the rod, reel,and line.  I'm yet to find a trout that can read if my rod says "Sage" or "Eagle Claw." 

And for hunting, I go one of two ways - old school jeans and a flannel shirt, or Wal-mart, where I got my hunting coat for $19 on clearance after hunting season. 

And FWIW - when I grew up, the "fly rod" was referred to as a "stream rod". And the wind up automatic reel was loaded with 6# test mono, and used to flip live grasshoppers and worms up under the willows on small streams. Grandpa was master of flipping bait with the fly rod. An absolute artist at that craft. Of course, Grandpa figured that limits were more suggestions than rules, and often came home with "a limit for the rest of the week since I can't go fishing on those days because the cows need tendin'. " But the guy could catch fish with that old fly rod and a can full of night crawlers.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I fly fish and I agree. I refer to these people as "cabelas cowboys." I feel underdressed in my orvis gear but no way in hell am I paying 6-700$ for some waders.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Thing is, when I fly fish, it is mostly small streams in the summer, so I just wet wade it and don't mess with the waders. And long ago, I traded my fly vest in for a small fly box that fits in a shirt pocket, and some forceps clipped to my shirt, and a small spool of tippet in the pocket as well. Less is more I guess. 

But at least in the fly fishing world, the "River runs through it" fisherman have gone back to the golf courses. I remember when that movie came out, beemers quickly outnumbered trucks in parking areas, as everyone wanted to be "haunted by waters." For a few years there in the early 90s, it was just annoying. But those guys migrated back to the golf courses over time.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I found 90% of my gear at the DI and on KSL, and my stock height diesel truck has a few tents in the back. Oh, and what's wrong with folks who bait fish?


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I have mixed feelings about this post. On one side, I don't have alot of money. On the other, I have pretty good gear. It seems like the money I do have mostly goes toward that gear. But I also don't have the ridiculous top of the line gear either. I only make those expenses when I feel like it is improving my experience enough to justify the purchase. Do I feel like I can access more places and stay out longer because I have a pair of gortex pants instead of just some levis... yes. Can I cast my tfo flyrod farther and better than my old $30 fennwick? yes.
I think when your gear becomes a fashion statement and a status symbol then you become the problem. I think if a mountain man could have bought some gortex boots.... he would have paid quite a bit.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Waterfowling has gotten this way too. Guys spending way more then they need to. Hell, they watch a TV show and now they are all "duck hunters" spending thousands on gear and guns before they have ever even stepped foot in a marsh. It's all marketing these days.

I have been wearing the same orange jacket and hat deer hunting since the early 90's. The deer don't seem to give a rats hairy a$$ what wardrobe I have. There certainly is nothing wrong with having gear that is comfortable and reliable, but some of the less expensive stuff does the exact same thing without the high price tag.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

I remember reading for the first time in a cabelas ad. It's all about the gear. And thought to my self yep it's going that way too. I do enjoy advancements but the things advertised as needed are overwhelming. Wearing old school even when old school wasn't cool;-)
I did have to buy a old school camo (goretex) jones cap because I like that style.

Spry


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I actually get a kick out of it more than it bugs me. Just a lot funnier when I get back to the marsh parking lot with a strap full of birds and see the guys who got skunked while rocking a 15,000 dollar duck boat, 400 dollar duck coat, $200 calls, and 500 dollars worth of decoys all while shooting 30 dollar a box shells.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I dont have the funds to be a poser. I drive a rusty truck and 80's vintage wheeler and sport walmart camo shirts with my nearly 40 year old muzzy. Every time I see one of the new truck pulling 40k worth of trailer and 20k of atv I wonder how they afford it all. I couldn't sleep at night with that kind of dept.
Now that I think about it my truck and trailer are both 80's vintage too. I need to find my members only jacket and I'm set.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Agree. I got my first Mitchell 300 made in France with A Garcia spinning rod as a combo 19.99. Grand Central. Still fish with em. My first Dozen Wood Arrows with Broadheads, 5.99 Grand Central. My first bow was a Recurve COST--28.00 which I put on layaway at Wolfs sporting goods.. I was only 17years old. Bought my first big bore rifle at Wolfs. German 7mm Mauser 17.00 General Army and Navy. Bought a Winchester 32 Special at age 18,at a pawn shop. 52.00 still got her..Am 68 years old now and I can't for the life of me see how the younger generation is doing it,more power to u< I guess.?


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I hated those old automatic wind fly reels. Never could figure out how to use them and would constantly get them buggered up. It was a happy day when I didn't have to use them anymore. Just my experience.

I understand the sentiment in BP's letter. I love the new equipment - it is far and away "better" than the old stuff, but you pay a premium for it. I'm always wondering why there is something else out there "that I just have to have". Each year I have enough, but by next year, the marketers have done their job and I find extra gear that is a must have. I suppose one of these days, I'll have had enough. I used to watch hunting and fishing shows all the time until they became one big commercial with 5 minutes of actual hunting/fishing thrown in. That day will probably come with gear too...but not yet.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

The good old days. When you wore a faded red hoody for deer hunting. I still have a stream rod. My dad grew up along East Millcreek, and like Gary Fish's Grandpa, knew where the fish hung out. When the hoppers were on, the fish went crazy. He taught me how to fish a stream, and still can out fish me any day of the week. I live along the same stream and keep that stream rod hanging up, all set up, in my garage. If I'm out in the yard working and dig up a night crawler, sometimes, just sometimes, I'll go grab that stream rod and catch me a trout or two out of the "crick". 

Newer isn't always better. Contrary to TV ads, faster isn't always better.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Call me old fashioned,but things were less complicated when all you needed was a 15.00 dollar fishing rig and your dads old win.30-30.:V|:


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

oldfudd said:


> Agree. I got my first Mitchell 300 made in France with A Garcia spinning rod as a combo 19.99. Grand Central. Still fish with em. My first Dozen Wood Arrows with Broadheads, 5.99 Grand Central. My first bow was a Recurve COST--28.00 which I put on layaway at Wolfs sporting goods.. I was only 17years old. Bought my first big bore rifle at Wolfs. German 7mm Mauser 17.00 General Army and Navy. Bought a Winchester 32 Special at age 18,at a pawn shop. 52.00 still got her..Am 68 years old now and I can't for the life of me see how the younger generation is doing it,more power to u< I guess.?


I still remember how proud I was when I got my Mitchell 300 could hardly wait for fishing season to open. Use to walk from grampas house to wolfs in ogden to just dream.

Spry


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I've always been of the belief that your skill and love for the sport is what make you a sportsman. Fancy equipment or specialized attire will only help you a minimal amount. I remember watching a TV show with where Bo Jackson turned hunter. Private land canned hunt and all this expensive gear. No disrespect to a great athlete but he would not know his right hand from his left foot is he was thrown on the mountain by himself.

Those of us that grew up doing this have it engrained into our DNA and no amount of expensive gear will make us any better at it. We are good at it because we breath it, we dream it and we live it year in and year out.

The best fisherman on the rocks back in Southern California was an old greek guy and he used mono line on a steel rod and a spark plug as a weight.


----------



## fur-fins & feathers (Sep 21, 2013)

I miss those old sporting goods stores like Wolf's. And in Colorado it was Gart's (now the Sports Authority that ain't.) They had what you needed, good quality stuff, not a lot of crap like we have to sort through now. And fair prices. And good advice from people who actually hunted and fished.

There's something to be said for buying quality--buy it once, then make it due. Cheap stuff is unreliable and tends to fail when you need it most. But jeez, who's buying all the new $1000 Sage rods every year? And how many rods do you need, for crying out loud? Ok, maybe more than one for different situations. Or in case one breaks, which will happen, eventually. But still, I'm with you guys on this anti-commercialism rant.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'll admit there are a few things that modern tech has improved.
Binos - I have a $40 pair of Bushnell's that I'm still amazed how good the cheap ones are. I've looked through a pair of Big $$$$ (i dont know how much he paid for them) Zeiss bino's and they were very nice; I could tell the difference but it wasn't that much better.

GPS- I love my GPS. It's so nice to be able to look at a map and not have to goof around to get to the spot or guess how far it is. Or when I find a spot I like I can find it again. (very nice for fishing) It's also lead me back to the truck when visibility was 0 and I was uncertain of my direction. I'm smart enough to find my way back anyway but in a nasty storm it's faster and takes the uncertainty out of it. I won't risk my life for it but it's sure nice.

Boots and coats - I love that I don't have to have wet feet anymore. In the old days shoes I could afford were just not water resistant for long unless they were rubber. Rubber boots were heavy and I would sweat to to point my feet were wet anyway. Coats are the same.
In all though
$50 shoes
$35 Rain gear
$60 GPS (I got it used from ebay)
$40 Binos
I've been using these things for 5 or so years now, some more, some less.
I do appreciate the fact that the cheap stuff that I can afford has gotten much better.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Of all the gear you mentioned, I have a bow. I'll be honest and say I wish I had some of that stuff, especially a truck. I had one for a time and it was great!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

fur-fins & feathers said:


> I miss those old sporting goods stores like Wolf's. And in Colorado it was Gart's (now the Sports Authority that ain't.) They had what you needed, good quality stuff, not a lot of crap like we have to sort through now. And fair prices. And good advice from people who actually hunted and fished.
> 
> There's something to be said for buying quality--buy it once, then make it due. Cheap stuff is unreliable and tends to fail when you need it most. But jeez, who's buying all the new $1000 Sage rods every year? And how many rods do you need, for crying out loud? Ok, maybe more than one for different situations. Or in case one breaks, which will happen, eventually. But still, I'm with you guys on this anti-commercialism rant.


I have a $600 Winston 3-weight that my dad gave to me when his eyes went bad. I absolutely love that rod and baby it like no other. I don't even want to think about having to replace it.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Remember the old Allied war surplus store on state,lot of nice cheap goodies picked up there.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You wanna talk posers with expensive crap hanging all over their bodies, I'm really getting tired of are these stupid hunting "teams"...

Team Passin Through, Tines Up, Wasatch Boys, 365 pursuit, yadda yadda yadda... Gay!

Lets just call em what they really are, "The Wanna-be Bunch"


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

BTW, nice post Newt.


----------



## OPED (Jan 24, 2009)

I agree to a certain extent. In no way do I need to have all of the "cabellas" gear to enjoy myself or even be successful but sometimes quality and technology does come with a cost. I remember fishing in my rubber thigh high boots until I purchased my first set of neoprene waders and thought wow how did i ever fish in those old boots. I had the same experience with a set of cheap breathable waders and thought how did I ever fish in neoprenes. I now fish in my 500 dollars Simms and would not go back for anything. Sometimes we might not know what we are missing. 5


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

OK,, Another post putting one side against the other,,,,,WHY!!!!!

I mean really, theres Cablellas guys that hunt, and Wal-mart guys that hunt....

SO WHAT:!::!::!:.....????....


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

goofy elk said:


> OK,, Another post putting one side against the other,,,,,WHY!!!!!
> 
> I mean really, theres Cablellas guys that hunt, and Wal-mart guys that hunt....
> 
> SO WHAT:!::!::!:.....????....


Ah come on Goof lighten up:smile:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

It all comes down to passion and what you can afford. While I agree that in todays day and age "image" is strongly advertised, I do not and cannot fault somebody who can or cannot afford all the "expensive" gear that is advertised so much. 

I was also raised "old school" and spent my fair share at K-Mart and Allied like many of you. Good stuff during that day and time. Heck, I hunted for years in my steel toed work boots and Tony Lamas!:lol:

I am now fortunate and blessed enough to be able to afford some of the more expensive gear. I am now a firm believer in the saying: "You get what you pay for.." The older you get, the more you appreciate this stuff..

Lets face it, technology has improved. Buy what you can afford and have fun using and doing it!


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

It was just a different time.Slower pace. Gas 29 cents a gallon, Dozen Worms a dime. Going up town to Ziniks and be spell bound watching Gene Snow build Fly Rod and tying Flies,
never could buy one of them rodsfising the Upper Provo before it was called the Middle Fork.. without a Fish Guide.. OMG put a rockroller on a # 14 Gold Hook and have a BLAST.
and do I remeber hunting deer in steel toed boots?? Oh Ya! Hate em to this day. First Fly Road I owned was a 6 piece Bamboo Rod that I paid 4.99 at the Army and Navy on State Street Right next to the Lyric Theater.buyin a box of 22 shells and go plinking with my Dad.. 89 cents a box. Long Rifle.. putting a pair of WW 2 shelter halfs toghether after along drive to Kimbles junction in a 53 Buick then on Sunday after catching monster browns having my Mom and Dad come pick us up.build a fire and have a package of 39 cent hot dogs on an open fire.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> Of all the gear you mentioned, I have a bow. I'll be honest and say I wish I had some of that stuff, especially a truck. I had one for a time and it was great!


My truck values at maybe $800 but it's great when I need it. I only drive it 1500 miles a year. Im worried the pending emissions requirements in Cache County will take it off the road and I can't justify replacing it. I took my little compact car deer hunting this year because the price of gas just kills me. I really liked my subaru outback when I had it. (though the rumors of my hugging of trees has been greatly exaggerated) It would go anywhere on the neutered roads we have these days in the Cache National Forrest at 25mpg. I'd like to trade my compact for a nice 4 door tacoma but 16mpg is hard to swallow these days. My point is simply use what you got; I passed a guy in the dip hollow area yesterday that was driving a geo; it's not about your equipment it's about your love of the sport.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

oldfudd said:


> Agree. I got my first Mitchell 300 made in France with A Garcia spinning rod as a combo 19.99. Grand Central. Still fish with em. My first Dozen Wood Arrows with Broadheads, 5.99 Grand Central. My first bow was a Recurve COST--28.00 which I put on layaway at Wolfs sporting goods.. I was only 17years old. Bought my first big bore rifle at Wolfs. German 7mm Mauser 17.00 General Army and Navy. Bought a Winchester 32 Special at age 18,at a pawn shop. 52.00 still got her..Am 68 years old now and I can't for the life of me see how the younger generation is doing it,more power to u< I guess.?


I have actually managed to obtain 5 older Mitchell 300's in the last year or so, 4 are in great condition and one is for parts. I feel they are the perfect reel for 6-12 lb line. I have an older Garcia reel with 4 lb line mounted to an old 6.5 ft ultralight fiberglass rod, it's my trout stream rod. Even though I'm only 35, most of my fishing gear is about as old or older than I am, I just appreciate the old stuff that was quality gear.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

fur-fins & feathers said:


> I miss those old sporting goods stores like Wolf's. And in Colorado it was Gart's (now the Sports Authority that ain't.) They had what you needed, good quality stuff, not a lot of crap like we have to sort through now. And fair prices. And good advice from people who actually hunted and fished.
> 
> There's something to be said for buying quality--buy it once, then make it due. Cheap stuff is unreliable and tends to fail when you need it most. But jeez, who's buying all the new $1000 Sage rods every year? And how many rods do you need, for crying out loud? Ok, maybe more than one for different situations. Or in case one breaks, which will happen, eventually. But still, I'm with you guys on this anti-commercialism rant.


I miss the big sales Gart would have, not to mention the Gart family were avid outdoor people, many of us were sad when they sold out to the bigger corporation.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> You wanna talk posers with expensive crap hanging all over their bodies, I'm really getting tired of are these stupid hunting "teams"...
> 
> Team Passin Through, Tines Up, Wasatch Boys, 365 pursuit, yadda yadda yadda... Gay!
> 
> Lets just call em what they really are, "The Wanna-be Bunch"


Are they supposed to be like a car club for hunters or something to that effect?


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

OPED said:


> I agree to a certain extent. In no way do I need to have all of the "cabellas" gear to enjoy myself or even be successful but sometimes quality and technology does come with a cost. I remember fishing in my rubber thigh high boots until I purchased my first set of neoprene waders and thought wow how did i ever fish in those old boots. I had the same experience with a set of cheap breathable waders and thought how did I ever fish in neoprenes. I now fish in my 500 dollars Simms and would not go back for anything. Sometimes we might not know what we are missing. 5


I went through the same thing, nothing beats a good pair of breathable waders. I don't even own a set of neoprene anymore, just wear thermals underneath even in January.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Mavis13 said:


> My truck values at maybe $800 but it's great when I need it. I only drive it 1500 miles a year. Im worried the pending emissions requirements in Cache County will take it off the road and I can't justify replacing it. I took my little compact car deer hunting this year because the price of gas just kills me. I really liked my subaru outback when I had it. (though the rumors of my hugging of trees has been greatly exaggerated) It would go anywhere on the neutered roads we have these days in the Cache National Forrest at 25mpg. I'd like to trade my compact for a nice 4 door tacoma but 16mpg is hard to swallow these days. My point is simply use what you got; I passed a guy in the dip hollow area yesterday that was driving a geo; it's not about your equipment it's about your love of the sport.


I would love to take my wife's Mazda 3 hunting and get 34 mpg, but she says no and reminds me I have 2 Jeeps and a truck I can drive.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I think it's cool that we live in a country/state where we can afford to have nice things if we want them. Everyone who works hard and achieves should spoil themselves once in a while.--------SS


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Springville Shooter said:


> I think it's cool that we live in a country/state where we can afford to have nice things if we want them. Everyone who works hard and achieves should spoil themselves once in a while.--------SS


Agreed! Get yourself a GM truck and some nice breathable waders.


----------



## osageorange (Nov 20, 2010)

You all got me thinking.
First rifle, was a Stevens single shot .22, my father loaned it to me, used, value $3.00
First shot gun, bolt action 12 gauge, bought at an auction to raise money for a sports center, used $7.00.
Second rifle, both action .303, military surplus, picked from a barrel full of them, $15.00.
First fishing rod was a tobacco can with cloth line warped around it, a lure tired to the end, hand threw the lure, wound the line back around the can by hand.
First fly rod, Grand Central, $12.00, auto retrieve reel.
First hunting knife, fixed blade, leather handle, made in Sheffield England.
First boots, black rubber, put a felt in-sole in the bottoms, worn with real wool socks.
Hunting jacket, what ever I could put on to stay warm, usually so sort of heavy parka with a hood.
Red vest made by my Mother.
First tent, a oil stained canvas that we hand sewed end in, broke a bail of straw on the ground and threw another canvas tarp over the straw for tent floor.

I'm not the sharpest knife in the draw but as I started to get older I knew I wanted to spend every spare minute I had for the rest of my life hunting and fishing. Made that decision very early in life, about the time my Father let me have that little .22 single shot. I worked my a$$ off. I committed myself to an education, put in the years, got the degrees, married the right girl (whom I'm still madly in love with), raised a bunch of kids, changed jobs 4 times to improve my opportunities, paid my bills and paid my dues to humanity and then some, still do because I like to help those who need a hand up on occasion.

I hunted and fished more than most who choose to do other things. The .303, the shot gun, the Grand Central fly rod, the knife, rubber boots, the tent, the parka, where unreliable, unsafe, dull, poorly made, cold, soaking wet, and a general pain in the butt. I now own Brownings, Sagas, Goose Down, Under Armour, Gortex clothes including insulated gloves, Sun Screen, Deet, Vortex, Havalons, Gerber Knifes, Davis Wall Tents, Colorado Cylinder Stoves, Camp Chef's, Dutch Ovens, two diesel pick-ups (one I've put 250,000 miles on in 13 years) and a newer one I pull my 5th Wheel and my Polaris Razor with. The only debt I'm making payments on is my wife's car, she's earned it!

I hunted elk on Tuesday, fished the river on Wednesday, hunted Mt. Goats today. Stopped in at Sportsman's Warehouse and bought the sweetest little 60" carbon fiber spin casting rod that will lay a 1/32 oz. marabou jig up under an over growth slicker than I can kill a squirrel with my new Ruger pellet gun. With the reel, it cost me $104.00.

When I'm doing what I love, I'm safer, more accurate, can see better, stay warmer, stay out longer, catch more fish, stay dryer, sleep warmer, eat better, feel better, shot more and catch more. My old guns, knives, tobacco cans, etc. are careful cleaned, and displayed with other antiques like our old cream can, butter churn, hot iron, wash basin in our family room. The youngsters love to hear the old stories and see the old tools of the trade.

Now, when you see me coming up the mountain, with all my new stuff, think about this, I'm driving that diesel by you thinking to myself, I'll wager I've killed more critters with my old red rubber, birch forked flipper and my shoe tongued, shoe laced slingshot than the majority of you happy throwbacks. Best of luck out there tomorrow, in your denim jacket and your leather mitts.

By the way, you aren't so goofy, goofy.:mrgreen:


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> You wanna talk posers with expensive crap hanging all over their bodies, I'm really getting tired of are these stupid hunting "teams"...
> 
> Team Passin Through, Tines Up, Wasatch Boys, 365 pursuit, yadda yadda yadda... Gay!
> 
> Lets just call em what they really are, "The Wanna-be Bunch"


I've always been team Edward myself... Wait are we talkin about the same thing


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I thought post like this one were reserved for the slow winter months.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

A lot of cold weather waterproof GOLF gear is identical to hunting gear and you can buy it at a fraction of the price at outlet stores. It's not camo but you can find greys, browns and greens. I have a 50 dollar warm, WATERPROOF jacket that is made of identical materials as a 150 dollar jacket sold at cabelas.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Mavis13 said:


> My truck values at maybe $800 but it's great when I need it. I only drive it 1500 miles a year. Im worried the pending emissions requirements in Cache County will take it off the road and I can't justify replacing it. I took my little compact car deer hunting this year because the price of gas just kills me. I really liked my subaru outback when I had it. (though the rumors of my hugging of trees has been greatly exaggerated) It would go anywhere on the neutered roads we have these days in the Cache National Forrest at 25mpg. I'd like to trade my compact for a nice 4 door tacoma but 16mpg is hard to swallow these days. My point is simply use what you got; I passed a guy in the dip hollow area yesterday that was driving a geo; it's not about your equipment it's about your love of the sport.


You're being kind thinking a Tacoma 4-door will get 16mph. We finally broke down and got one this year because my wife and I have talked about it for 7 or 8 years. It's a 2005 (can't afford a new one), has a three-inch spacer lift, and aggressive (but not super aggressive) tires. I can't get much more than 15mph out of it in the city! Oh, did I mention it's a stick (thinking we'd get better mileage out of a stick)? I guess you could neuter the thing with street tires and no lift and maybe get close to 16, but man, my Silverado with 8-cylinders got roughly the same mileage as this 6-cylinder Tacoma!


----------



## pcampbell44 (Oct 31, 2010)

I have been fishing all over the world (retired Navy) and every where I have ever been I have found that my original rod and original Zebco 202 Reel. Reel Green/Rod with the original Cork handle has never ever failed me. New gear is nice, but a $700.00 rod is no more capable of catching fish than my $9.99 rod (Kmart 1977). The desire to catch fish and the ability to read conditions on the given water and attention paid to nature and the joy of fishing are the true measures and reasons for success. I will take my rod and my worms to any water, and come home with fish. All hail to the "old ways" when hunting meant walking and pitting your skills of quiet and knowledge of the animals and wind against evolution of the species.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

These posts always crack me up. Yes, you can shoot a deer in all Walmart gear and with a cheap used gun, scope, and $25 binos. Would you have been able to stay out hunting in the elements that I dealt with a couple weeks ago on my bro's elk hunt? Nope! Could we have spotted and identified the elk we hiked for, ended up killing, and cutting up and packing out without a really good pair of binos or a decent spotting scope? Nope! 

I'm not a wealthy person so I'm not decked out in Sitka with a Swarovski spotter and binos. But I buy the best gear I can afford and am using a 35+ year old pair of hand me down binos from Zeiss that still rock! When they weather went bad I left my camo at the trailer because my good gore text stuff is all black. 

Don't even get me started on fly fishing gear, because there is a MAJOR difference between the bottom line TFO rod for $40 and the Sage One at $800. Yes, you can catch fish on either. But one is not like the other. Having worn several kinds of waders, Simms are worth every penny for someone that actually fishes hard. 

Yes, you can get to work 30 miles away by walking....right? But isn't it more enjoyable to drive? 

I buy the best gear I can afford, which right now isn't much. If I was ever a millionaire I would continue to do the same.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I like good gear. Not as a fashion statement or as a testament to my any perceived abilities. Once I finally broke down and bought a pair of Kenetreks though I did come to the conclusion that I finally learned how to pick a great pair of boots. Having a drahthaar has seemed to make me a better dog owner as well.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

TS30 said:


> These posts always crack me up. Yes, you can shoot a deer in all Walmart gear and with a cheap used gun, scope, and $25 binos. Would you have been able to stay out hunting in the elements that I dealt with a couple weeks ago on my bro's elk hunt? Nope! Could we have spotted and identified the elk we hiked for, ended up killing, and cutting up and packing out without a really good pair of binos or a decent spotting scope? Nope!


I'm willing to bet money that most of my DI/ksl gear is on par or better than most folks who only buy "retail". Granted that most of my gear has Cabela's, REI, Columbia, or LL Bean tags on them, I just buy them at 80-90% off. I won't even get into the $380 Millet Gore-Tex orange and black jacket I bought for $12 with the original tags on it, or all of my other expedition worthy gear I have stacked in the garage that cost me pennies on the dollar.

So while some folks prefer to buy expensive gear at only certain stores, it cracks me up when they are in debt up to their ears. After all, it's mostly overpriced Chinese made junk anyway....


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

So you're assuming that you are able to find good deals on this quality gear but everyone else is in debt up to their ears buying over-priced stuff at retail. 

That's not presumptuous at all.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

TS30 said:


> So you're assuming that you are able to find good deals on this quality gear but everyone else is in debt up to their ears buying over-priced stuff at retail.
> 
> That's not presumptuous at all.


I don't ASSume anything, the FACT is that Utah has a high debt rate per household. And while I can afford to buy retail gear and do on occasion, I would rather use the money to put gas in one of our 5 cars and go on a random trip somewhere.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

utahgolf said:


> A lot of cold weather waterproof GOLF gear is identical to hunting gear and you can buy it at a fraction of the price at outlet stores. It's not camo but you can find greys, browns and greens. I have a 50 dollar warm, WATERPROOF jacket that is made of identical materials as a 150 dollar jacket sold at cabelas.


You are very correct, just don't try using a regular range finder for golf though.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Are my priorities wrong? My binoculars cost more than the truck I take hunting:


----------



## osageorange (Nov 20, 2010)

.06, you buy your Cabela's, REI, Columbia, or LL Bean gear at DI and on ksl at 80-90% percent off, do you? Then how about a big thank you to the guy that bought that overpriced Chinese made junk Millet Gore-Tex for $380 so you could eventually own it for $12. If it weren't for those in debt up to their ears folks that are given their high dollar stuff to DI or selling it on ksl for 3 cents on the dollar you'd be without any thing to hunt or fish with. How the heck do you know who's in debt and throwing their borrowed money equipment away and who's paying cash for every Gore-Tex they bring home? 
Who the he11 do you think your talking to?

And for the rest of you self appointed superior fishing and hunting masters who look down your self absorbed noses at the rest of us, by your own admission, you wouldn't know whether a new fly rod fished better than your old eagle claw $8 fiberglas wonder or anything else invented since 1973, because your either too cheap to try one or your too stupid to know the difference. 

Which ever you are, you've at least got the pleasure of grouping together as the Miserable Sportsmen of America Club. Young and old, your a sorry bunch of accusers. Bon appetit, and wash it all down with a little more, I'm better than them boys blues soda.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I agree with the attitude that has come from this 100% but if anyone dishes some of the high tech clothing/boots that have evolved they are sadly mistaken- lighter- stronger- waterproof and more comfortable are just a few of the benifits- some of the stuff would have certainly saved lives VS back when. I don't have much of what is being advertised but I do have some of the higher tech clothing that I would certainly hate to part with to go back to something that will get soaked- weigh a ton and then freeze.


----------



## LaytonArcher (Jul 13, 2009)

I agree with Packfish! Over the last 3 years I have invested in some (what is considered) Hi-tech clothing. From what I jused to use to now...I would never go back. I don't usually buy the latest and greatest...but I do think saving and buying the best you can with what you have is the best policy.

LA


----------



## wisconsinvette (May 18, 2013)

There is no question you can hunt in cheap clothes. There is also no question you can hunt longer and more comfy in the new hi-tech clothing. My hunting gear consists of most of the best stuff money can buy and I would not trade any of it. I also do not make much money so I save and get what I want. I hike in and stay for days at a time in any weather. 

I do agree that marketing is creating a superiority complex in the hunting community. People go overboard. I have looked through all optics and there is no way a $2500 pair of binos is 8x better than a $300 pair, 99% of people would not know the difference in a test. When you pay too much you have to believe it is better, cognitive dissonance at work. You will not see a sticker on my jeep. I will not walk around and advertise my gear. I buy it for me because I believe it helps me hunt more comfortable, not make me a better hunter.


----------



## osageorange (Nov 20, 2010)

99% of hunters would look through a $300 pair of bino's and a $2500 pair at five minutes before no-shooting dark, they would know the difference then and that's way there is a $2,200 difference. The first three minutes of light in the morning and the last five minute of light at night are the most important time of the entire day to be straining to identify a legal animal. If your comparing them at 10 a.m. or 2 p.m. your right but, that's not the time the guys spending the extra are concerned with. Secondly, "eye relief is the distance from the rear eyepiece lens to the exit pupil or eye point. It is the distance the observer must position his or her eye behind the eyepiece in order to see an unvignetted image. The longer the focal length of the eyepiece, the greater the eye relief. Binoculars may have eye relief ranging from a few millimeters to 2.5 centimeters or more." Binoculars with short eye relief can also be hard on the eyes for people needing or want to glass for long periods of time and they generally cost 8x more money.

Don't kid yourself, not all the Cabela's Way guys are simply fools with their money, blinded by slick marketing. 

Fools with money. You folks like that label? Warms your hearts? You'd never recognize the oxymoron nature in that, would you?

You think it's not foolhardy or wasteful to buy the best clothes for comfort, another guy wants the best boots money can buy because his feet like or need them, a third guy puts all his $$$$ into optics because that's what he thinks is most important, each of you thinks the other guys are going overboard, then still a different guys wants all three and he's making you all tired of his Cabela's Way Poster Boy outfit. 

Listen to yourselves.................................. are you so blinded by your personal likes and dislikes you think everybody else is in debt idiot, bankrupt, arrogant, a stupid wasteful wanna be. And .06 wants to save his money so he can take a trip of occasion, so your a poser if you don't buy at DI and go on trips?...........Holy sh!t, no wander there's such a divide in this country. 

Get a life, children, let other people live there lives like you want to live yours, without making everybody so fricking tired over what's important to somebody else.

Never mind, it won't be two weeks before another, "I'm smarter than you" start this sh!t all over again. And around and around and around.................... til we all fall down.


----------



## wisconsinvette (May 18, 2013)

I still say optics are one of the biggest rip-offs to the hunter. Five min before sunset or before sunrise? How does that really help 99.9% of hunters? If you can only tell if an animal is a shooter in those last 5 min you are most likely not getting into position for a shot anyway. If you are then you are in range and the less expensive optics are going to do just fine at that distance. I am talking about most hunters. Those situations where one says the high dollar optics matter are about as rare as a B&C animal, and that does not mean they coincide, besides, are you really counting inches? 99.9% of hunters are not. I don’t need $2500 optics to tell me if a deer is legal (has horns) or not. You look and say it is a shooter or it isn’t and 10-20in does not make a difference. This coming from a guy that has spent thousands to get the best warm(1lb) and cold season(2lb) bags, the 19oz tent, the carbon fiber frame pack, the titanium metals, and lightest and greatest gear. I have never been in a position where I needed 5 more min of light from my $300 optics. And I don’t go hunting without being out at least overnight so I spend plenty of time glassing a ridge until dark or as the sun rises while other hunters try to find a spot to park their 4 wheeler. 

Hey if I had the income to afford them I would buy them. Just dont tell me they are that much better. Better, yes, but not inline with the price. 

The optics (and other gear) debate reminds me of the documented wine tastings where they put cheap wine in expensive bottles and people say how great it is. However, out of the original cheap bottle they say it is not near as good.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

30-06-hunter said:


> I have actually managed to obtain 5 older Mitchell 300's in the last year or so, 4 are in great condition and one is for parts. I feel they are the perfect reel for 6-12 lb line. I have an older Garcia reel with 4 lb line mounted to an old 6.5 ft ultralight fiberglass rod, it's my trout stream rod. Even though I'm only 35, most of my fishing gear is about as old or older than I am, I just appreciate the old stuff that was quality gear.


Until you feel the absolute beauty of the newer perfected lighter gear from the market. Ultralight spinning reels and rods from Shimano and Quantum have completly revolutionalized the market and turned the spinning side totally around. It's a whole new world, and science has made it's name again. Basically, old stuff is junk, except for nastalgic reasons.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

goofy elk said:


> OK,, Another post putting one side against the other,,,,,WHY!!!!!
> 
> I mean really, theres Cablellas guys that hunt, and Wal-mart guys that hunt....
> 
> SO WHAT:!::!::!:.....????....


The industry that has become the norm isn't about extending oppurtunity, or including more and more and growing a sport, its about special rules, special seasons, special tags, locking gates, cutting tags, etc, etc. The sport of hunting has become about points and pictures. I watch a few shows, I have seen the "crews". I find it sad that they have a "special" hunt for kids. Where are the young guys in any of this? I started going when I was 3 1/2. In our camp we have kids with us ALWAYS. Of course I cost my dad animals by being noisy. Of course he could of gone longer or further without me. I spent the last week hunting elk with my 7 year old right behind me. It slowed me down, he was noisy, I didn't go and do things that by myself I could have. I WOULDN'T have it any other way. The problem with the industry is that it chases dollars exclusively. It doesnt simply say "who cares about those walmart guys" it looks for ways to cut them out. It isn't the walmart guys who push to cut tags, create more CWMU's, limit access. The modern industry of hunting isn't perpetuating the sport, it is only capitalizing. To the point that we are today where you pimp everything(including your wife) in order to market, sell, increase market share. To the "cabellas" guys the walmart guys are something they need to get rid of. Thats why it matters.


----------



## wisconsinvette (May 18, 2013)

Good post Hossblur.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

One word - Utility, from the standpoint of an Economist.

Don't they teach 'cotton kills' in hunters safety class?

The best binos are the ones that do not give you a headache when glassing all day or make your eyes significantly refocus when you look through and away from them.

If 'old school' was best, then we'd all still be riding horses and driving a team and wagon at best.

I own both cheap and good, I prefer the good. It does make a difference. Go on a caribou hunt and find out. Old days guys wore wool. Wool is still one of the best to own.

I am quite certain that everyone has a significant cost for different things from the standpoint of another.

Again, the Economists definition of utility, and also include their definition of cost. All of a sudden time spent on a forum groups right in there too...

Just something to mull over.

P.S. I don't believe the word 'passion' is ever used correctly


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

First BP, I understand where you are coming from. However, this isn’t just an issue in hunting. Sports and recreation in general are big, big business nowadays. Compare any activity (running, cycling, golf, little league football, club soccer) and you will see the exact same trend—people spending a lot more money and taking their sport much more seriously than 10, 20, 30 years ago. 

Second, a story. Many years ago, I went fly fishing up at Last Chance, Idaho. This is fly fishing mecca for a lot of folks. I was fairly new to the sport, had no gear, no style, no business standing in this sacred river in my swimming trunks waving my rod around without a clue. As I was struggling to cast and avoid freezing to death (it was about 60 and cloudy), an older gentlemen walked down the bank near where I was fishing. Based on what he was wearing and carrying, he was either very wealthy or took out loans to buy fishing gear. 

He smiled and made a funny comment about how cold certain parts of my anatomy must be. I laughed and responded that I certainly was cold, then he went on his way. I don’t think he judged me based on my limited gear, and I didn’t judge him based on his expensive gear. Just two guys enjoying the outdoors—the way it should be.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

brookieguy1 said:


> Until you feel the absolute beauty of the newer perfected lighter gear from the market. Ultralight spinning reels and rods from Shimano and Quantum have completly revolutionalized the market and turned the spinning side totally around. It's a whole new world, and science has made it's name again. Basically, old stuff is junk, except for nastalgic reasons.


Let me know when you want to hit the lakes in Murdock Basin, I guarantee the trout will not know the difference....


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I think it is about the attitude of both sides, the person wearing the high end and the person watching. I enjoy the quality of high end gear and feel it performs better when I ask it to... I have been in the Outdoor industry long enough to not care what things cost as long as they perform -and it doesn't matter the name on the fly-rod, bow, rifle, scope, camo...

That being said, being immersed in the industry like I am I tend to like things that perform well regardless of $ and am willing to save up and spend my coinage for this high end stuff, mainly because I only want to spend money on something once, and with top tier stuff that is usually the case.

Take optics as one of the OP's examples, I have dealt several brands and WILL NOT sell or recommend Vortex binoculars or spotters anymore. From the time when I opened the first dealership in UT and the surrounding region, they've started mass producing their glasses and spotters to such an extent that the quality has declined severely. I'd rather spend the money for a pair of Swaro, Zeiss, Leica or the like one time and KNOW that I will have that pair through the entire season and likely many years to come without having to send them in for the "unconditional" warranty service the Vortex will surely need once or more each year (at least as hard as I use them they would!)

I just bought a good rifle scope from Vortex to see how durable they are, and so far so good, but I know they aren't being made in the same place as their binos and spotters are.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It is definitely about attitude, like Top of Utah said. I could not care less what you are using, but if your attitude is one like you hear about that shows up at sunrise to cut off my view of hill as was shared today of his experience you are quickly on my bad side. My vehicle is 10 years old and has 170k miles, it passed right on by the abandoned jacked up truck stuck with huge mud tires (I certain would have offered a ride, but there was no one around) in the barrow pit today. 
The majority of my clothing is from Wal-mart purchased at clearance time. However, on optics, I, as many others have shared, do realize the difference, not $2,000 of difference, but I can justify the $400-600 price range. I simply added up the number of binocs broken, too old, too foggy, too heavy, etc. and quickly saw the better performance, but if you like the $30 Tasco, knock yourself out and welcome to my camp anytime! 
I also agree with Hoss on having kids around. I had a hunt this week just the adults and it was just not the same having that bonding time with my sons; I will get them out next weekend.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Looking back on the old days has been great, Times have changed and I'am betting all us people who hunt or fish have changed with the times also. I just thought it was a great time. Stopping in at Cabelas looking around ain't so bad. I use to enjoy it. Then one day I was looking at a Camo Coat.. Nice Coat. 149.99 . Made in the Republic Of Viet Nam..Said to myself, Now how much you think it cost to have this made? 20.00 or 25.00..


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thats what kills me; I used to order stuff from Cabelas but they've just gotten too pricy for me. It's all name brand now; cabelas brand used to mean value but they're just not anymore. When you walk in there now it's full of maniquins posing; it reminds me when my mom used to drag me into the ladies department at ZCMI.-O,-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't have one of those ATV thingies but I do have a full set of green Quakie Aspen Camo, including the facemask.

Gawd, it's no wonder my freezer is empty.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Uh..........I must confess: I own 3 different mushroom knives, all of which I bought new.

That being said one could call me a materialist yuppie, but my end wrenches are circa 1969 from Western Auto so that trumps my over-spending on mushroom gear.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I like this thread.

When I first started hunting and fishing, way back when, my go to gear was a borrowed old spin cast rod with two missing eyes and a fly reel taped on with the old fiber electrical tape. I learned how to fish the local stream with that rod and it never failed me.

Duck hunting was done in an old pair of cut off hip boots that dad had snagged the uppers on a barbed wire fence, I was (am) short and even being cut off at the knees they fit me above my knees. I had to put on 3 pair of heavy wool socks (again dads) just to get my feet to stay in the boots. I didn't go to far out into the muck, as I didn't have much pull if they got too deep before they would pull off my feet. If the weather was really "ducky" I would put wonder bread bags over top of my socks and rubber bands around them to hold them up. Worked really good on those types of days.

My coat belonged to Grandpa on Dads side. Very much too big but it was all I had. I felt bad for my younger brother who didn't have such a classy hunting coat.

As we grew older and did more hunting, especially for geese, we would drive the old John Deere the two miles to the shore line and then hike the rest of the way to where we wanted to hunt. We had the old Johnson fold out goose decoys and would use the metal stands to dig ourselves some depressions in the mud and then put the decoys all around us. We would lay in those depressions all day long and hope a goose would come around. They did come around enough to keep us doing this type of hunting until I joined the Air Force. You know, those Johnson Decoys were the cats behind back in those days! Sort of reminds me of today.

I have learned that it really doesn't matter what you have available to hunt with, a single shot 410, a Marlin 35 Remington, a bolt action 20 ga. Mossberg, a DI fishing rod or something the neighbor wanted you to have, you were out in the field doing something that was fun and even occasionally you brought home something that could be eaten.
I have also learned that if you are going to go out and buy something to help you with your outdoor doings, to buy the best you can with your money. I have looked through some very high end and costly optics and I loved what I was seeing, but I still have my cheap Bushnells with the wire ties holding onto the strap around my neck.
My hiking boots are no name, but I just keep them waterproofed and wear good wool blend socks to make up for the lack of Thinsulate or whatever is the latest craze on that.

Sure I look at the gizmos people bring to the lake or to camp. I see it, I feel it and I'm glad I got to touch it and then hand it back. No, they don't usually bring any more game or fish to the camp/shore/boat/ice or whatever than I do, but they feel good about it.

IF I had the money there are a lot of things I would like to have in my equipment portfolio, but I don't and I could not justify it anyway. What happened to the time you grabbed your bologna sandwich, your canteen, rifle and a few shells and went out and brought back your deer? A can of worms and your pole always equaled a good long walk and a stick carrying supper when you returned.

Now days I wonder when I get to where I'm going if I left anything at home. My boat is filled with all this stuff that I think I'm going to need for the day and most of it is just plain in the way. The same with my hunting trailer, I'm always moving something in order to get to the things I really need.

On the other hand, my Desert Shadow camo stands out in the snow when I'm out predator hunting...gotta git me sum snow camo huh? I'm a sucker for all of those new fangled things, I just can't afford to go and buy them, but I'm sure I could if I would.

My main deal now is to try and make sure my kids and grandkids come along and have a good time. They have to have warm hands and feet and they must have all the comfort things so as not to give them any negative feelings toward hunting or fishing. I'll show them how I know to do whatever it is we are doing and if they want or feel they need the latest and greatest gizmo out there then that is up to them and I encourage them to go and get it. Whatever it takes to keep them coming out and doing outdoors things. One of these days they will be doing it without this old carcass hanging around...THAT is what it's all about.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

wyogoob said:


> Uh..........I must confess: I own 3 different mushroom knives, all of which I bought new.
> 
> That being said one could call me a materialist yuppie, but my end wrenches are circa 1969 from Western Auto so that trumps my over-spending on mushroom gear.


What's a mushroom knife? Also, can you link me to a good mushroom guide?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

30-06-hunter said:


> What's a mushroom knife? Also, can you link me to a good mushroom guide?


A mushroom knife has a hooked blade on one end, a soft brush on the other end and costs 17 times more than a normal knife it's size.

I am a good mushroom guide but I don't know how to link to myself.

Cool, top of the page.

.


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

Good dinner reading. Over the last thirty years I've hunted with great guys and jackasses....didn't seem to matter what they were wearing or shooting and fishing with.....clothes don't make the man they say.


----------



## riverpack (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't really care how much a guy spends on his stuff because I know it takes more than gear to be successful in what ever it is you are doing. For me this year was all about money for fuel as I had an LE elk tag and did more scouting and looking than I ever have before. I say buy what you can afford and decide what priorities to put on your gear. For me this year was about quality optics and boots as mine were both 15 years old. My rain gear is also 15 years old and works just fine. Where I have a problem is in the cost of things. I have always felt things are way too expensive and I was able to see it first hand this last year. Someone very close to me has been working for the newest and largest sporting goods store to hit the state since last year and we have been able to see the mark up on gear and it blows my mind the profit that is being made. I don't know why I was so surprised since giant stores, 100,000 gallon fish tanks and mountains of stuffed animals aren't cheap. With the exception of guns and ammo there is on average a 50% mark up on all items you are buying at the big stores. My $550 binos were $265, my $150 boots were $80 and my $120 baseball glove was $57. Add the fact that many folks are using a credit card from the store and the profits are huge. I am glad I get things at cost but on the other hand it upsets me at the mark up and I think we have all been conditioned to believe the more we pay the better the item is. My contact is leaving this job soon and it will be back to full price for me or wait for a sale and hope it s what I need.:-(


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Goob
There's nothing wrong with mushroom knives; I don't own any but I do have some cheese knives. I got hooked on stinky cheese while living in France; though you got me interested in mushrooms now. I saw some this week hunting and I did stop and wonder what they'd taste like.
Oh and a hardy congrats for getting the top of the page.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not quite a lowly Wal-Mart hunter buy I'm not some uppity Cabela's hunter either. I guess you could call me more of a Hurst or CAL ranch hunter.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I had to go read the last six pages since last I checked on this thread. one common thing throughout is how much emotion, nostalgia, feeling, or whatever you want to call it, we attach to our outdoor adventures. It is the adventure that seems to attach to the heart, regardless of price tags, modern advances, or whatever. And I like that. 

Growing up, my Dad bought this old '63 Willys Jeep Powerwagon. The SUV before there were SUVs. He pulled the four banger and had a V-8 put in. The thing could go anywhere, but couldn't go over about 40 mph. And we froze our butts off in that old jeep. And the ride was rough and loud, no matter where we went. I've often thought it would be cool to get one and restore it. But then I remember that arriving at our hunting spot, how sore I'd be from getting bucked around in that thing. I'd much rather ride in modern trucks that are far more reliable, comfortable, and better in every way. But I still miss those days with my Dad in that old jeep. It was the adventure that imprinted on my heart. 

Sure, modern gear in so many ways is better. I mentioned fishing the Henry's Fork with an Eagle Claw rod, and I have done so. But to be honest, a Sage XP casts so much better than any of my cheap rods. And though I love my old bamboo rod, it is tiring to cast compared to my modern ones. There is room for nostalgia in everything I guess. It is adventure that ties us. And price tags be what they may, Cabelas sells the notion of adventure. It is why I go there - often. Because on a day I can't be out on the mountain, it is at least, a reminder that adventure is around. And that isn't a bad thing.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

And FWIW - price makes a difference in optics. High end optics are absolutely superior. And whoever else said you'll see the difference when glassing all day - I'd only disagree that if it takes you more than about five seconds to see the difference, they you simply are not being honest with yourself.


----------

